# passport passback



## mosman (May 25, 2018)

Hi Everyone

I have applied for uk spouse visa on the 25th of March, on the 23rd of May i received the email below then the next day i received the email below too, 
does it give any positive indication or did any one come across such a scenario,

Dear Customer, 

PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS MESSAGE. THIS MAILBOX IS NOT MONITORED. 

Your UK visa application is currently under consideration at the British Embassy Abu Dhabi. 

Unfortunately the processing of your application has not been straightforward. This means that we will be unable to make a decision within our published customer service standards. 

We will notify you when your application has been concluded, and you will be contacted by the Visa Application Centre when your documents are ready for collection. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre before they have contacted you. 

Please avoid making travel arrangements until you have collected your passport. 

We would be grateful if you could keep your correspondence to a minimum during the consideration process. If however you need to contact us or would like to track the progress of your application, you can do so via our International Enquiry Service at 

Important note: If you have purchased the ‘Keep My Passport When Applying’ service from VFS, please ignore this email. You will shortly receive separate instructions on re-submitting your passport.

Kind regards, 

UK Visas and Immigration 
British Embassy Abu Dhabi

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am writing to inform you that a decision is now ready to be made on your UK visa application. As you applied under the Passport Passback service, we request that you resubmit your passport to the UK Visa Application Centre in Dubai as soon as possible.



You may resubmit your passport in person at the VAC or using a courier service. If you intend to resubmit your passport via the courier service, kindly address your package to “Passback team” in the below



Visa Application Centre address as the receiving end.



You are required to send/handover your passport within 4 weeks of this email and failure to do so may result in refusal of your visa application.



Please carry a printed copy of this email with your passport to the VAC.





VAC Address Dubai:



WAFI Mall, Level 3, Falcon, Phase 2, 



Umm Hurair 2, Dubai – UAE



Please note – It takes an average of 5 working days to return your passport after submission.


----------



## ladybird18 (Jul 20, 2018)

so where you granted visa at the end ?


----------

